# Has anyone wanted Fry... just to watch them grow?



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm so fascinated with the growth and care of baby fish but at the moment [due to some life things] there is no way I can responsibly breed fish [aka take care of the potential numbers of babies]. So of course I'm not going to. 

But what I would give to have a bitty fry to raise and take care of haha. Anyone else ever have this urge? 

_Ah man this might be my 'mothering' instincts kicking in_​


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

hahaha, yeah I did- but I was able to breed and take care of 'em.  
I've got 4 little 6 week olds  They get bigger and bigger each day


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Daw c: Sounds lovely. I could take care of a small spawn for sure it's just if for some reason a large amount of the babies make it through the first stages I'm going to run into a problem so it's holding me back. 

How are they looking about now?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, the whole big spawn thing kinda scared me, but daddy ended up eating most of the eggs. So I intervened and hatched them myself. I ended up with about 20-some fry but only 4 made it. :/ 
But these 4 little guys are getting on so well! ^__^ Here's some pics- 


This is when they were about 3 weeks old (I moved them into a big 10 gal)







And I took these just the other day. You can kinda see some color on his/her tail


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

So cute c: What adorable little fishies they are <3 I love the little color/shine flash


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

hahaha I know right?!  So cute! I haven't seen any real coloring yet though :/ 
I hope that's kinda within a couple more weeks. 
The mom was fleshy colored VT and daddy was a silvery dragon HMPK.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, I have absolutely wanted to raise them from fry just to watch them grow.... but I'm too much of a novice to embark on that journey


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, I got the erge about two months back and breed my pet store betta malcolm to my petco girl Yuki, I ended up with one happy healthy fry, not what most people expect to get but it is enough for me. He gets all the attention, spoiled little thing ;-)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i didn't want to breed bettas, but after getting Chappy Belle, and watching her grow from a 4 week old fry, to the brat she is today, i want to. >w< i'd LOVE to get another young fry, just to watch it grow into a beautiful adult. i think long-tailed would be fun next.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

RayneForhest said:


> Yes, I have absolutely wanted to raise them from fry just to watch them grow.... but I'm too much of a novice to embark on that journey


Ditto! I'd love to raise some fry. I work with rescue so all animals in my care have always been spayed or neutered. I have never raised a litter of anything. But I'd love to raise some fry... but only when I have the know how and the perfect pair. I would never throw two any Bettas into a tank and have no idea what to do with the potential 80 babies lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love to raise some fry and be able to watch them grtow into beautiful adults. I got my baby from 1fish2fish but he was 5 months old. He has gotten a lot bigger so I did get the chance to watch him get bigger.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought my little stanley from walmart when he was only about 3 months old and labeled as a female he was a little under an inch long now hes so big it makes me so proud when i look at him here is his before and after


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I would love some fry to watch but sadly, no room. So I got guppies instead and I'll raise their fry. Good practice for when I do get to breed bettas.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i dropped by a breeded recently to get IAL bags and he had several fry under 1 inch. i dont have the tank capacity for the time being to get one.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm living vicariously through Punki's spawn log, that's how I get my "cute fry" fix.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm living vicariously through Punki's spawn log, that's how I get my "cute fry" fix.


lol! Me, too. I love looking at everyone's fry pics.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD I agree, its sooo fun watching them grow up!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Ah man the temptation is killing me. Also my co-worker just gave me another 10 gallon [filter and hood included. I have like 4 extra heaters for some reason] when I asked her if she knew where a good fish store was around here. All 'here you go'. 

At the very least I want to buy/get a small young fry and raise that - though out here finding that is going to be impossible. I can't even find Moss. :/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You too? I can't find Java Moss either and it's driving me nuts. Does CA have a ban on it or something? I know they won't ship Water Sprite here . . .


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i raised Chappy in Weiss' old 3 gallon. it was all i had available, but she grew up just fine. i had to do every other day water changes, kept the heater at a toasty 82F.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Before and after of Echo. Sorry the pics aren't all that great.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome transformation!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh what a lovely fish he turned out to be


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Right now I have Stirling, who I found in a petstore over the weekend. He's about five months old, and I can't wait to see how he matures. So for now he's my "fry" fix, though he's not a fry any more. Stir's awfully cute though. <3


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep, its like everyday is a new adventure, every water change makes you think "less growth hormone=more growth, cant wait till tomorrow" and watching them eat to their little hearts content s adorable  Before i bred i often found myself looking at the smallest bettas in the stores, i really wanted one that hadnt gotten colors yet just for the *surprise* of it all xD Though i only have 11 fry now i still sit in the floor in front of their tank for at least 2 hours a day watching/cleaning/gushing XD If i had someone i know come to me with the knowledge to care for fry id probobly give one up at a month. So they could have a fun little surprise also xD Ah, if only Sakura or you lived closer~


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I have some 3 month old fry right now who are just almost big enough to eat Atison's Betta pro. I've been contemplating selling a few mixed lots to prune out some babies.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Punki said:


> Yep, its like everyday is a new adventure, every water change makes you think "less growth hormone=more growth, cant wait till tomorrow" and watching them eat to their little hearts content s adorable  Before i bred i often found myself looking at the smallest bettas in the stores, i really wanted one that hadnt gotten colors yet just for the *surprise* of it all xD Though i only have 11 fry now i still sit in the floor in front of their tank for at least 2 hours a day watching/cleaning/gushing XD If i had someone i know come to me with the knowledge to care for fry id probobly give one up at a month. So they could have a fun little surprise also xD Ah, if only Sakura or you lived closer~


Yup, if only. But I'm happy seeing pics of your adorable fry and hearing (reading) your fun stories about their individual personalities and how awesome of a dad Old Man is. :-D


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Friday I'm picking up my free ten gallon with filter and the works from my co-worker. The want for a fry increases lol 

A few mixed lots cajunamy?


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I would LOVE to raise little babies, but I think I would have to move out of the house first... My mum would eat me! Only 4 more years baby! WOOHOO


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The first pic was taken when Echo was almost 6 months old. The second one was taken at 10 months.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

What a lovely grow out he did  Congrats on him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks. He's almost a year old now.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Definitely would want to watch them grow... I don't know how many people remember DragonFish's spawn log, but MAN that made me want to breed! I'll probably wait until I have my own place... but I'd like to do it just once (with a good pair and lots of prior planning beforehand, of course!!).

And DQ, he turned out beautiful!! Just absolutely WOW.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks. I'm very proud of him. Too bad his sister died. She was so pretty. I'd love to have another yellow.


----------

